# Hippo Point Salmon



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this full color for the species?


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Chowder Head said:


> Is this full color for the species?


It's pretty close to full color:









Here they are in a video:





Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

seem to get better and better with age


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Excellent guys!!!!


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, they are a beautiful fish. One of my favorites (if you couldn't tell), I would totally keep them if they weren't on the IUCN Red List.

Edit: for some fun, try tossing in a few apple snails!


----------

